# Orion HCCA 12.2



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey has any one reviewed this sub or has at least heard it? It seems to be just another spl sub. or is more like the RE XXX and JL W7 you know sorta a SQL sub. Any info would be nice.


----------

